# Ruf bei Zirkel des Cenarius farmen, aber wo?



## Genomir (14. Oktober 2008)

Also wie der Titel schon sagt wo kann man denn Ruf beim Zirkel des Cenarius farmen und ja ich hab schon gesucht und leider nichts gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn Ruf will ic hfür denn Titel Freund des Chenarius, so dann hoffe ich auf schnell und gute antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Genomir


----------



## Schniefer (14. Oktober 2008)

Ahn´ Quiraj kriegse ruf bei denen sonst wüsste ich nix ausser den paar quests im Teufelswald


btw: First


----------



## Healguard (14. Oktober 2008)

Es geb da mal so eine gute Seite wo für alle Fraktionen stand wie man dort Ruf farmt.
Kann die zufällig mal jemand posten? Wäre sehr lieb!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Oktober 2008)

Silithus. Verschlüsselte Schattenhammertexte. 10 Stück = 500 Ruf.


Frage geklärt?


----------



## BleaKill (14. Oktober 2008)

kannste net diese silithidschalen oder what ever farmen und bei denen abgeben?


----------



## Dubstep (14. Oktober 2008)

Mach doch die Quests in Silithus. Weiss nicht mehr wie das Dorf dort heisst! Da wo der Flugpunkt ist! Dort solltest du für das Abschließen von Quests auch Ruf bekommen.

lg Alex


----------



## Schmausil (14. Oktober 2008)

In Silithus questen und dann in die beiden Inis rein raiden!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creciente (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du noch ein wenig Ehre dabei abfarmen willst, dann schnapp dir den Silithyststaub, der da rum liegt und geb den ab.
Gibt an die 10-11Ehre und jeweils Ruf für CdC.

Gruß Creci


----------



## Shuhun (14. Oktober 2008)

http://www.wowjuju.com/index.php?page=6


----------



## riggedi (14. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Kann die zufällig mal jemand posten? Wäre sehr lieb!


So lieb bin ich doch immer: 

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?faction_id=609

Riggedi


----------



## Healguard (14. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> So lieb bin ich doch immer:
> 
> http://=&quot;http://www.rpguides.de/w...?faction_id=609
> 
> Riggedi


Juhu, dankeschön, genau das ist sie! 
Werd ich gleich mal ein bisschen stöbern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00ky (14. Oktober 2008)

Hier sind alle Fraktionen mit Belohnungen und wie man Ruf farmt

http://www.rpguides.de/index.php


----------



## Genomir (14. Oktober 2008)

Da bedank ich mich doch mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Seid die Besten.


----------



## Grobs (14. Oktober 2008)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Cenarion_Circle#Reputation_and_quests

soweit ich weiss gibs in Sili ne wiederholbare quest wo man silithidenknochenpanzerreste oder wie auch immer abgeben kann
das aber nur bis freundlich 

danach gehts wohl nur ueber AQ  mobs grinden, bosse killen  

ich schau nochmal genauer nach... ich hatte mal ne bessere uebersicht fuer den ruf... editier es dann hier rein

EDIT1:
mist... das war fuer brut nozdormus mit den silithidendingern

EDIT2:
Habs =)
http://www.wowwiki.com/Cenarion_Circle_reputation_guide
also wenn du n bisl englisch kannst ist es genau das richtige... 
such noch nach ner guten deutschen wow wiki =)

EDIT3:
LOL ok ^^
mal nach was googeln und suchen ist wohl zu langsam fuer das forum ^^


----------



## neo1986 (14. Oktober 2008)

Silitus ist ne große burg von denen da giebts ein haufen quest den giebts da noch ziemlich viele mobs die du umhaune kannst die ruf bringen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Oktober 2008)

Grobs schrieb:


> danach gehts wohl nur ueber AQ  mobs grinden, bosse killen



Das gibt Ruf bei Brut Nozdormus, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (14. Oktober 2008)

Quests in Silithus machen. 
Bei RP-Guides gibts übrigens auch Guides zu allen Fraktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (14. Oktober 2008)

quests, verschlüsselte schattenhammertexte, aq20, aq40

geht verdammt schnell da auf ehrfürchtig zu kommen.... halte nach dem propheten ausschau, der dropt immer zwischen 7 und 10 texte


----------



## nearperf (14. Oktober 2008)

soweit ich weiss gibs in Sili ne wiederholbare quest wo man silithidenknochenpanzerreste oder wie auch immer abgeben kann
das aber nur bis freundlich 



das für den ruf der brut,also der aq40 ruf.

schattenhammertexte sammeln und abgeben oder aq20 spielen.


----------

